
Cool new JavaScript view library - velmu
http://frzr.js.org
======
pakastin
Try and hit "Shift 1000 items (with reorder)" multiple times in a row and see
the performance:
[https://frzr.js.org/example/index.html](https://frzr.js.org/example/index.html)

I challenge you to do the same in your favourite framework x ;)

------
camoby
The demo link goes to a secure https url, but the frzr JS is pointing to the
non-secure http url and therefore not loading.

Suggest changing JS src url to just //frzr.js.org/dist/frzr.min.js (to load
either, based on current scheme) or https.

~~~
pkstn
Fixed now, thanks!
[https://frzr.js.org/example/index.html](https://frzr.js.org/example/index.html)

------
pkstn
Example project added: [http://pakastin.github.io/frzr-
todo/](http://pakastin.github.io/frzr-todo/)

